# Inventory program



## Washout (Oct 15, 2003)

Would be interested to know if any of you run an inventory program and what the name of it is?

Washout


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Washout said:


> Would be interested to know if any of you run an inventory program and what the name of it is?
> 
> Washout


We're small enough that we purchase all our materials per job and the common stuff that we have stocked, is in a garage and anyone that needs to know pretty much knows what's there


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

CDMS...I dont know what it stands for...but thats the program. It also is what we use for bids and invoices.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I've never used it but I hear Peachtree Accounting has a great inventory system.

Heres a link for a free trial version to test it out.

Download the Peachtree 2004 Trial 

Let us know what system ends up working for you. Its alwasy good to hear reviews on the different accounting software.

-Nathan


----------

